# [utf8]Ca en est où? Intérêt d'un système purement unicode?

## Tom_

Bonsoir,

Je vais prochainement acheter un nouveau disque dur, et j'en profiterais pour faire une nouvelle install et je me demande si ca vaut le coup d'avoir un système qui n'utilise que l'encodage Utf8. L'utf8 semble être l'encodage de caractères du "futur", mais est-ce que ca vaut réellement le coup d'installer mon nouveau système en full uft8 ou alors est-ce préférable d'attendre que Gentoo décide de migrer officiellement à l'Utf8, et donc ensuite de faire migrer mon système?

Pour les noms de fichiers et les fichiers textes, j'ai vu qu'il y a des programmes pour les convertir mais est-ce qu'en passant d'un système mixte ISO-8859-1/UTF8 à sytème purement Unicode il y a des riques que certains fichiers soient corrumpus? :s 

Au niveau logiciel, je pense que la plupart des softs supportent désormais l'utf8, nen? 

Merci d'avance.  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

1) Gentoo supporte officielement l'UTF8 ! l'arbre de portage est meme a 100% en UTF8, des efforts ont été fait a ce sujet (voir l'archive de la liste gentoo-dev@)

2) Gentoo EST prete pour le full UTF8, actuellement, y a 3x rien a configurer pour passer en 100% UTF8 (en gros, UNICODE=yes dans le rc.conf, et une locale utf-8, les fontes console par défaut gèrent maintenant l'utf8).

3) Puisque c'est si facile et supporté par gentoo, autant y passer dès maintenant !

En tous cas, pour ma part, full UTF8 depuis plus d'un an maintenant, aucun problème. Toutes les applis maintenues un minimum sont OK avec l'UTF8 (comprendre les applis obsoletes genre GTK1 -> poubelle, ça permet de faire le tri !)

C'est assez sympa d'avoir par exemple une console capable d'afficher des caractères standard, japonais et chinois en meme temps  :Laughing: 

Puis c'est bien d'expérimenter ce qui tend a devenir LE standard (ubunutu est en UTF8 par défaut, pareil pour archlinux depuis la 0.7.2, et sans doutes bien d'autres encore !)

Puis si tu peux lire l'utf8, tu peux lire l'iso-8859-15 sans problème. l'inverse n'est pas vrai !

Bref, faut pas hésiter, le support Gentoo utf8 est pret, autant y passer dès maintenant, sinon ça serait reculer pour mieux sauter !

[Edit]

Pour les noms de fichier, aucun problème : au pire, le nom du fichier s'affichera mal si il n'est pas converti !

----------

## TTK

Salut

Il y avait une doc pour la transition iso -> utf.

J'avais tenté le coup mais plein de trucs ne marchaient plus (mutt, certains man, fluxbox ..). As-tu un lien vers un tuto à jour histoire de retenter la migration ?

----------

## Tom_

Oki merci de ta réponse. Je vais donc passer sous peu à l'UTF8.   :Smile: 

 *Tom wrote:*   

> alors est-ce préférable d'attendre que Gentoo décide de migrer officiellement à l'Utf8

 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Gentoo supporte officielement l'UTF8 ! 

 

En fait, c'est pas ce que je voulais dire. Par migration officielle, je pensais plutôt à une sorte de passage massif à l'utf8, comme le passage à xorg modulaire. 

Mais bon c'est qu'un détail, tu m'as apporté les réponses à mes questions. Merci.  :Wink: 

edit : 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_an_UTF-8_enabled_system

edit 2 : grillé.Last edited by Tom_ on Tue Jul 25, 2006 9:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Utiliser l'UTF-8 avec Gentoo  :Wink: 

Et je confirme que ça marche super l'UTF-8 sous Gentoo, du moment qu'on exclus les vieilles applis, genre en GTK+1 tout ça  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est assez sympa d'avoir par exemple une console capable d'afficher des caractères standard, japonais et chinois en meme temps 
> 
> 

 

Super en effet, d'une grande utilité  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> Il y avait une doc pour la transition iso -> utf.
> 
> J'avais tenté le coup mais plein de trucs ne marchaient plus (mutt, certains man, fluxbox ..). As-tu un lien vers un tuto à jour histoire de retenter la migration ?

 

- mutt marche très bien en UTF8 ! suffit de le conf correctement, dans le genre set locale="fr_FR.UTF-8", set send_charset="UTF-8", set charset="UTF-8".

- certains man, ben, pas les man non traduits   :Laughing:  (les plus a jour, c'est maaaaaaal les man fr  :Wink: )

- fluxbox, hmmm, c'est pas enfin corrigé ça ?

----------

## PabOu

dans le fichier /etc/locales.build, que risque-t-on si on ne met que la ligne suivante ?

```
fr_BE.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

(remplacez BE par FR si ca vous chante)

Comment vont se passer les lectures de noms de fichiers et des fichiers sur une partition NTFS/FAT ou sur un partage CIFS (windows inside) ? et pour les cd/dvd de données en joliet/iso9660 (avec ou sans encodage forcé)? les mounts NFS avec client full NFS (rien d'autre), et un serveur pas UTF du tout ? et l'inverse, un serveur full utf, avec des clients sans utf ?

reception d'un email ou visualisation d'une page web dans un encodage différent ?

quel rapport avec la config charset définie dans le noyo ?

----------

## guilc

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> dans le fichier /etc/locales.build, que risque-t-on si on ne met que la ligne suivante ?
> 
> ```
> fr_BE.UTF-8/UTF-8
> ```
> ...

 

Ca ne change rien ! ce fichier indique juste quelles sont les locales a compiler, ça ne t'oblige pas a les utiliser.

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Comment vont se passer les lectures de noms de fichiers et des fichiers sur une partition NTFS/FAT ou sur un partage CIFS (windows inside) ?

 

Les serveurs Windows XP/2003 récents bien configurés sont en unicode, donc c'est nickel. pou rles autres, y a un argument pour préciser l'encodage, qui définit donc une conversion des noms de fichier à la volée, c'est transparent

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> et pour les cd/dvd de données en joliet/iso9660 (avec ou sans encodage forcé)?

 

Jamais rencontré aucun problème coté CD

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> les mounts NFS avec client full NFS (rien d'autre), et un serveur pas UTF du tout ? et l'inverse, un serveur full utf, avec des clients sans utf ?

 

Pareil que pour les montages windows, y a un argument pour spécifier un encodage en cas de conversion nécessaire.

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> reception d'un email ou visualisation d'une page web dans un encodage différent ?

 

Ca, c'est géré niveau client : pour les mails, il est en général précisé l'encodage dans les en-têtes. LE client mail se plie a cet encodage, quel que soit ta locale systeme (ça peut bien sur aussi se forcer, mais la, c'est débile). Si un charset par défaut n'est pas spécifié, les clients peuvent en général permettre d'en configurer un par défaut (en général ascii ou iso8859-1) pour ces cas la. Thunderbird le permet, kmail le permet, sylpheed le permet, mutt le permet... Donc aucun probleme de ce coté

Pour les pages web : pareil : y a des headers http qui précisent en général l'encodage. Si pas spécifié, certains navigateures essayent de faire de l'autodétection (comme firefox) ou prennent la aussi un encodage par défaut. La encore, la locale n'a pas vraiment d'influence, totu dépend de comment tu configures ton client.

 *Quote:*   

> quel rapport avec la config charset définie dans le noyo ?

 

Le charset dans le kernel, c'est juste les charset supportés par les partages windows et vfat, et la valeur par défaut. Tu mets utf8, et iso, après, le valeur se regle facilement en user !

Ce charset n'a pas plus d'influence que ça !

----------

## PabOu

Euh, en fait tu ne réponds pas à ma question principale..

Tout ce que tu viens de dire là, je le savais déjà. Pour certains trucs, ma connaissance n'était pas aussi poussée, mais ce n'était pas là l'idée de mes questions : Je voulais savoir l'implication de ma première question (la compilation de la locale UTF8 et uniquement UTF8) avec tous ces exemples...

Donc je reformule : Si je n'ai que la locale utf-8 compilée, je n'aurai pas le choix de la locale, ce sera utf-8 obligatoirement... Et tout le système qui est autour, il pourra quand même comprendre et travailler avec d'autres locales (pour faire ces fameuses conversions à la volée, ou les affichages des mails/pages webs dans une locale différente, etc, etc) ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

À moins que je ne me trompe, la locale doit contenir "UTF-8", ainsi que rc.conf avoir "UNICODE=yes", sinon l'affichage sera assez, heu, disons, cahotique, à partir du moment où des caractères accentués apparaissent (et surtout en mode "pseudo-graphiqe" en console, telles les applis  en ncurses et slang : alsamixer, mc,  make menuconfig du kernel...) et quand il faut les encoder  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Euh, en fait tu ne réponds pas à ma question principale..
> 
> Tout ce que tu viens de dire là, je le savais déjà. Pour certains trucs, ma connaissance n'était pas aussi poussée, mais ce n'était pas là l'idée de mes questions : Je voulais savoir l'implication de ma première question (la compilation de la locale UTF8 et uniquement UTF8) avec tous ces exemples...
> 
> Donc je reformule : Si je n'ai que la locale utf-8 compilée, je n'aurai pas le choix de la locale, ce sera utf-8 obligatoirement... Et tout le système qui est autour, il pourra quand même comprendre et travailler avec d'autres locales (pour faire ces fameuses conversions à la volée, ou les affichages des mails/pages webs dans une locale différente, etc, etc) ?

 

Ah ok, j'avais pas compris ça   :Laughing: 

Alors, si tu ne compile que ta locale UTF8, il y aura toujours la locale C/POSIX  :Wink:  tu ne sera pas obligé de basculer en UTF8.

En général, les programmes tels les clienst mail et web n'ont pas besoin d'avoir toutes les locales compilées pour afficher correctement une page ou un mail ! (et encore heureux, sinon faudrait toutes les locales de la terre !)

Après, me susi jamais penché avec précision sur la question

----------

## yoyo

 *guilc wrote:*   

> - fluxbox, hmmm, c'est pas enfin corrigé ça ?

 Si si ! Je suis également en full utf8 et fluxbox tourne parfaitement (menu avec accents etc.).

Mes 0.02 cents

PS: sinon, je suis un noob complet dans le fonctionnement/l'utilisation des locales mais je n'ai jusquà présent pas rencontré le moindre problème.

Et pour appuyer les dires de guilc, je suis en iso-8859-15 (vieille install) au taf et en utf8 chez moi. Et bien lorsque je rédige sous kile (latex) il suffit de préciser l'encodage à utiliser lors de l'enregistrement du fichier et il est "compatible" avec les deux plateformes.

Enjoy !

----------

## PabOu

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ah ok, j'avais pas compris ça  :lol: 
> 
> Alors, si tu ne compile que ta locale UTF8, il y aura toujours la locale C/POSIX ;) tu ne sera pas obligé de basculer en UTF8.
> 
> En général, les programmes tels les clienst mail et web n'ont pas besoin d'avoir toutes les locales compilées pour afficher correctement une page ou un mail ! (et encore heureux, sinon faudrait toutes les locales de la terre !)
> ...

 

Merci pour la réponse !

Donc en fait, "en général", ca veut dire qu'il faut quand même compiler iso-8859-1 et -15 pour être surs !

C'est pas vraiment gênant, mais c'est le soucis d'optimisation/personnalisation avec la Gentoo's Touch quoi ;)

----------

## xaviermiller

ouip, et puis '"compiler" est un grand mot, c'est juste une génération de fichiers "gettext" à la fin de la compilation de glibc...

pour te rassurer, voici mon /etc/locale.gen

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_BE ISO-8859-1

fr_BE@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_BE.UTF-8 UTF-8

nl_BE ISO-8859-1

nl_BE@euro ISO-8859-15

nl_BE.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

(j'ai aussi mis le néerlandais, pour ma femme  :Wink: )

----------

## Leander256

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> C'est assez sympa d'avoir par exemple une console capable d'afficher des caractères standard, japonais et chinois en meme temps 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si c'est une remarque à prendre au premier ou au second degré, mais pour les gens qui travaillent dans un pays étranger avec des caractères bizarres et pas moins de 5 encodages différents (plus ou moins incompatibles entre eux et avec le reste du monde, bien sûr), c'est en effet d'une grande utilité  :Smile: 

Sinon au niveau expérience générale sous Gentoo je confirme les dires des autres, j'y suis passé il y a presque un an et demi et je n'ai jamais eu de problème.

----------

## titoucha

Dison qu'au premier réflexe comme razer je n'y voyais pas trop l'intéret car m'afficher autre chose que l'alphabet latin de toute façon pour moi c'est du chinois (':

Je n'avais pas pensé à la situation que tu as soulevée.

----------

## ercete

je squatte le topic pour poser une question rapport à l'utf8,

y-a-t-il un organisme "décideur" de quel encodage est utilisé sur irc ?

Je me fais souvent réprimander parce que je parle en utf8 sur irc, soit-disant ca gène pas mal de monde.

C'est possible pourtant de faire cohabiter les deux encodages ISO et UTF ? Alors pourquoi tant de rafut ?

HS:

Belle !  : Leander256 : Inscrit le: 05 Juil 2003, Messages: 666  :Razz: 

----------

## TTK

Au fait, avant de retenter la chose, j'avais aussi eu des pbs avec la lib curses. Par exemple, make menuconfig dans le kernel était tout pourri. C'est corrigé ça ?

----------

## geekounet

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Au fait, avant de retenter la chose, j'avais aussi eu des pbs avec la lib curses. Par exemple, make menuconfig dans le kernel était tout pourri. C'est corrigé ça ?

 

Il suffit d'avoir compilé ncurses avec le useflag unicode et d'avoir un term qui supporte l'unicode (xterm, urxvt, gnome-terminal, konsole, eterm?), et c'est bon  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tout cela m'a l'air positif, je vais aussi faire le pas !

Merci à tous   :Very Happy:  .

                                                                     @+

----------

## TTK

Salut

J'ai lancé l'emerge fatidique, on en reparle dans 117 packages ...

Et si ça coince je vous en tiendrai pour personnelement responsables !

Non mais.

----------

## jotake

La seule fois ou j'ai vaguement tenté de migrer mon syst-me en utf8, je me rapelle avoir eu des souci avec xmms (du gtk1). Est-ce toujours d'actualitée ? (j'avais vaguement vu sur le net, que l'utilisation d'une certaines police recifié le tir....

Quelqu'un utilise de l'utf8, avec fluxbox, et xmms ? Si oui, alors je penserai peut etre a retenter l'experience.

----------

## geekounet

 *jotake wrote:*   

> La seule fois ou j'ai vaguement tenté de migrer mon syst-me en utf8, je me rapelle avoir eu des souci avec xmms (du gtk1). Est-ce toujours d'actualitée ? (j'avais vaguement vu sur le net, que l'utilisation d'une certaines police recifié le tir....
> 
> Quelqu'un utilise de l'utf8, avec fluxbox, et xmms ? Si oui, alors je penserai peut etre a retenter l'experience.

 

Oui, le GTK+1 ne supporte pas l'utf8 et ne le supportera jamais, il n'est plus développé (d'ailleurs, je l'ai mis dans le package.mask, comme ça aucun risque de l'installer ^^). Installe audacious à la place, c la même chose en GTK+2  :Smile: 

Avec fluxbox, ça marche sans pb  :Wink: 

----------

## TTK

J'utilise xmms et fluxbox. Avant de passer en UTF j'ai installé audacious. En effet c'est la même chose que xmms. Il me manquera juste une applet pour le piloter depuis gkrellm ou adesklets.

Quant à fluxbox, d'après le howto cité plus haut, il n'y a plus de pb.

(plus que 93 packages ..)

Ok, c'est fait, et c'est le gros bordl !

Donc j'ai suivi ce howto. Pas de pb jusqu'au reboot. Là pas bon, il faut un /etc/env.d/02locale. Je le crée, avec LANG=fr_FR.utf8 dedans.

En console:

- La font de console conseillée (ter-v16b) est bien plus moche que celle que j'avais avant (lat9w-14). Un conseil ?

- Le caractère Euro (alt-gr e) ne marche pas (me donne un symbole bizarre)

- Le ö (de Motorhead) n'apparait pas. Pour le faire je tape d'abord sur les deux points, puis sur o logiquement. Par exemple touch "o<entrée> me répond "touch opérande fichier manquant". Par contre le ö est reporté en début de ligne suivante, mais invisible (!) car si j'enchaîne sur un ls j'obtiens ls: command not found.

(en plus y'a donc des messages en anglais et d'autres en français)

Sous X:

- mon thème fluxmod utilise une font qui ne marche pas, of course. La flemme d'en trouver une.

- Eterm se lance hyper lentement, et visiblement ne supporte pas UTF (LANG=fr_FR dans Eterm !)

Voilà, plein d'autres trucs pourris quand je fais des touch Motörhead depuis Eterm, puis depuis xterm -u8 ...

Pas gagné !Last edited by TTK on Sun Jul 30, 2006 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Le gros problème de l'UTF8 reste le mode texte et le framebuffer qui ne peut de toute façon utiliser qu'une langue.

j'ai essayé de m'en sortir avec jfbterm mais je ne suis arrivé a rien et ça écrase l'image de fond de fbsplash   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mais bon pour l'usage que je fait de la console en "mode texte", je reste quand même en UTF8 surtout que je dois jongler avec trois langues.

----------

## geekounet

 *TTK wrote:*   

> En console:
> 
> - La font de console conseillée (ter-v16b) est bien plus moche que celle que j'avais avant (lat9w-14). Un conseil ?

 

Garde ton lat9w-14, c'est une fonte unicode et ça marche très bien  :Smile: 

Et chez moi :

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

 *TTK wrote:*   

> - Le caractère Euro (alt-gr e) ne marche pas (me donne un symbole bizarre)

 

Ça se réglera ptêt en remettant la fonte.

 *TTK wrote:*   

> - Le ö (de Motorhead) n'apparait pas. Pour le faire je tape d'abord sur les deux points, puis sur o logiquement. Par exemple touch "o<entrée> me répond "touch opérande fichier manquant". Par contre le ö est reporté en début de ligne suivante, mais invisible (!) car si j'enchaîne sur un ls j'obtiens ls: command not found.

 

T'as changé ton /etc/conf.d/keymaps ?

Chez moi ça donne ça, et ça marche :

```
KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15"
```

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Sous X:
> 
> - mon thème fluxmod utilise une font qui ne marche pas, of course. La flemme d'en trouver une.

 

Bah va bien falloir en trouver une  :Wink: 

 *TTK wrote:*   

> - Eterm se lance hyper lentement, et visiblement ne supporte pas UTF (LANG=fr_FR dans Eterm !)

 

Ya un useflag unicode à Eterm, donc je suppose qu'il doit le supporter. Cherche si ya pas une option qui pourrait régler ça.

Ou sinon : emerge x11-terms/rxvt-unicode  :Wink:  Et Xterm marche très bien avec sa conf par défaut pour l'UTF8  :Smile: 

----------

## TTK

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Garde ton lat9w-14, c'est une fonte unicode et ça marche très bien 
> 
> Et chez moi :
> ...

 

Je n'avais pas mis le CONSOLETRANSLATION. A présent j'ai de nouveau le symbole euro en console. Par contre toujours pas de ö.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> T'as changé ton /etc/conf.d/keymaps ?
> 
> Chez moi ça donne ça, et ça marche :
> ...

 

Je n'avais pas mis ça non plus. Mébon ça ne corrige pas le ö bizarre.

Je pige pas ces deux options: n'es-tu pas en train de faire de l'iso en croyant faire de l'UTF ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya un useflag unicode à Eterm, donc je suppose qu'il doit le supporter. Cherche si ya pas une option qui pourrait régler ça.
> 
> 

 

J'ai bien ce flag pour Eterm ... on verra plus tard. Déjà la console, mutt et slrn ce sera chouette. Sous X firefox marche donc madame me mettra pas dehors tout de suite.

----------

## geekounet

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> T'as changé ton /etc/conf.d/keymaps ?
> 
> Chez moi ça donne ça, et ça marche :
> ...

 

Non, je suis bien en UTF8 en console, mes accents passent bien pour les noms de fichiers et tout.

Pour l'explication :

```
    # Set terminal encoding to either ASCII or UNICODE.

    # See utf-8(7) for more information.

    local termencoding="" termmsg=""

    if [[ ${UNICODE} == "yes" ]] ; then

        local dumpkey_opts=""

        [[ -n ${DUMPKEYS_CHARSET} ]] && dumpkey_opts="-c ${DUMPKEYS_CHARSET}"

        dumpkeys ${dumpkey_opts} | loadkeys --unicode

        termencoding=$'\033%G'

        termmsg="UTF-8"

    else

        termencoding=$'\033(K'

        termmsg="ASCII"

    fi
```

 *man dumpkeys wrote:*   

>       -ccharset  --charset=charset
> 
>               This instructs  dumpkeys  to  interpret  character  code  values
> 
>               according  to the specified character set. This affects only the
> ...

 

En clair, ça convertit les caractères du clavier, qui sont en latin9, en utf8  :Smile:  (si j'ai bien compris). Dans tous les cas, c'est que comme ça que j'ai pu faire marcher les accents en console chez moi  :Smile: 

----------

## TTK

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non, je suis bien en UTF8 en console, mes accents passent bien pour les noms de fichiers et tout.
> 
> 

 

C'est ça qui est rageant: quand je suis en iso8859-15 tout marche très bien !

Là sous slrn c'est la cata ! En console comme sous xterm -u8. Mutt idem .. quelle galère.

Dois-je faire un revdep-rebuild ? Pour prendre en compre les changements dans ncurses ?

Bon, j'ai récupéré le ö en console: il me faut faire AltGr+shift+o ... Je crois que je vais arrêter Motörhead ! Qqun sait revenir au fonctionnement "digraph" ?

----------

## geekounet

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   
> 
> Non, je suis bien en UTF8 en console, mes accents passent bien pour les noms de fichiers et tout.
> 
>  
> ...

 

T'as bien renommé tes fichiers ? 

```
$ convmv -f ISO-8859-15 -t UTF8 -r --notest ~/
```

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai récupéré le ö en console: il me faut faire AltGr+shift+o ... Je crois que je vais arrêter Motörhead ! Qqun sait revenir au fonctionnement "digraph" ?

 

Bah chez moi ça fonctionne tout seul sans rien avoir fait de spécial : Shift ¨ + o  :Smile: 

----------

## TTK

Euh, je préfèrais attendre que tout ait l'air de marcher avant de convertir les fichiers et leur contenu en UTF8 .. Tu crois que ça changerait qque chose ?

Tiens pour info j'ai fait des captures de slrn. C'est sous X mais en console j'ai les mêmes bugs que sous xterm:

pas joli joli

Merci de ton aide !

----------

## geekounet

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Euh, je préfèrais attendre que tout ait l'air de marcher avant de convertir les fichiers et leur contenu en UTF8 .. Tu crois que ça changerait qque chose ?

 

Bah oui, tu pourras voir et accéder à tes fichiers correctement comme ça.

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Tiens pour info j'ai fait des captures de slrn. C'est sous X mais en console j'ai les mêmes bugs que sous xterm:
> 
> pas joli joli

 

Pour ça, il faut que tu configure slrn pour qu'il utilise l'UTF-8 (s'il le supporte). Ça se passe pas dans la conf du term.

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Merci de ton aide !

 

De rien  :Wink: 

----------

## TTK

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ça, il faut que tu configure slrn pour qu'il utilise l'UTF-8 (s'il le supporte).
> 
> 

 

Arg. Slrn ne supporte toujours pas unicode. Ca vient de slang, qui ne le supporte pas. Mutt utilise ncurses ...

Une idée d'un autre lecteur de news en console ? Même un peu moins génial que slrn ? tin c'est bien ?

A force de lancer des mutt et autres vim j'ai déjà plein de fichiers qui sont passés tout seuls en UTF .. J'me sens un peu coincé là ..

Tshaw

----------

## geekounet

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   
> 
> Pour ça, il faut que tu configure slrn pour qu'il utilise l'UTF-8 (s'il le supporte).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ça m'a pas l'air top le howto que tu as suivi, vérifie que tu as tout bon par rapport à la doc officielle. D'après cette doc, slang supporte l'unicode, et elle préconise de faire

```
# revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5

# revdep-rebuild --soname libslang.so.1
```

pour que les applis ncurses et slang le prennent en compte.

Vois si ça te change qqch  :Smile: 

----------

## TTK

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ça m'a pas l'air top le howto que tu as suivi, vérifie que tu as tout bon par rapport à la doc officielle. D'après cette doc, slang supporte l'unicode, et elle préconise de faire
> 
> ```
> ...

 

La réponse dans FAQ de slrn direct.

No good.

De plus j'ai déjà re-emergé slrn au cas où .. je tente tin.

----------

## TTK

Bon, tin c'est super pénible.

Pas du tout le même principe que slrn !

A mon avis c'est plutôt prévu pour fonctionner avec un spool local ..

J'ai converti mes noms de fichiers en UTF8. Reste à convertir les fichiers eux-mêmes. Pour le moment j'ai perdu mon news reader favori, et rien gagné de flagrant...   :Crying or Very sad: 

En plus sous X c'est pas encore la joie: les caractères accentués ne passent plus dans les titres de fenêtres sous fluxbox. Pourtant ils passent dans les menus.

cf cette capture d'ecran

Sinon, je suis preneur de conseils pour une jolie font pour mlterm. Parce que là yuk.Last edited by TTK on Mon Jul 31, 2006 10:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Pas besoin de convertir le contenu de tes fichiers, l'encodage est détecté automatiquement avec un bon éditeur  :Smile: 

Et dans tout les cas, il ne faut pas convertir les fichiers de configuration, ils ont un encodage prédéfini, par exemple les fichiers de conf de Gnome, KDE, ... sont déjà en UTF8, les reconvertir mettrait un bronx pas possible (déjà vu sur ce forum une fois).

----------

## TTK

Arg, je rends les armes.

Une fois de plus la gestion des polices de caractères sous linux aura eu raison de ma patience.

J'y pige quedal.

J'ai un tas de fonts installées (dans /usr/share/fonts) mais comment les voir pour en choisir une ? Ensuite il faut dire à mlterm de s'en servir en mettant son nom dans /etc/mlterm/font .. mais comment s'appellent les fonts ?

Dodo   :Arrow: 

----------

## ercete

Perds pas espoir, t'as déjà fait le plus gros !

** hurlement sur fond de pleine lune en attendant que zsh gère l'utf8 **

----------

## TTK

Alors, j'ai fini par emerge -C mlterm qui me prenait trop la tête. Avec urxvt au moins c'est du classique. Un coup de .Xdefaults et ça roule. J'ai mis ça:

```

URxvt*font: xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:pixelsize=12

URxvt*boldFont: xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:pixelsize=12

URxvt*fading: 50

URxvt*background: black

URxvt*foreground: grey70

URxvt*scrollBar_right: True

```

Pour le moment ça gaze, mais la police n'est pas très jolie.

Pour les titres des fenêtres sous fluxbox je n'ai toujours pas de solution. J'ai tripatouillé mon style comme un fou sans succès. Le tritre s'affiche à présent en entier, sauf les caractères accentués. Avant il était tronqué au premier accent...

J'oublie tin, trop chiant, donc plus de news en console. Arg.

Dans mutt j'ai encore plein d'accents non gérés, je dirais même plus qu'avant.

UTF8 ? Bof .. peut être sur un système full gnome ou kde .. avec thunderbird, pan, gnome-terminal et tout ..

----------

## geekounet

Oui, c'est vrai qu'avec beaucoup d'applications exotiques (entendre par là pas grand public, je dis pas qu'elles sont peu utilisées), c'est assez compliqué et ya pas toujours le support. Gnome, KDE, ... fonctionnent en UTF8 (même si le système ne l'est pas), donc ça passe très bien avec. Quand on en sort, c'est un peu galère.

Pour Fluxbox, je me rappelle que ça marchais plutôt bien là dernière fois que j'ai essayé.

Là je tourne avec Fvwm (en donnant ce qu'il faut pour les fontes, ça marche au poil) et Gnome de temps en temps (j'ai aussi un KDE super light dans un coin), et pratiquement que des applis graphiques Gnome et KDE, genre Firefox, Thunderbird, XChat, Amarok, ... donc pas trop de pb pour moi  :Smile: 

Pour mutt, comme c'est dit dans la doc :

 *Quote:*   

> Note : Vous verrez probablement encore des « ? » quand vous lirez votre courrier avec Mutt. Cela provient des personnes dont le client de messagerie n'indique pas le codage utilisé. Vous ne pouvez pas y faire grand chose, à part leur dire de configurer leur logiciel correctement. 

 

Pour urxvt, voilà ma conf (ya pas mal d'options inutiles à cause d'autres, mais je la bricole souvent ^^), la fonte rend mieux que ce que t'as mis, ça t'ira ptêt mieux (remplace "deja vu sans mono" par "bitstream vera sans mono", ça revient au même) :

```
!URxvt.background:      rgba:0000/0000/0000/CCCC

URxvt.background:       black

URxvt.foreground:       white

!URxvt.depth:           32

URxvt.inheritPixmap:    true

URxvt.tintColor:        white

URxvt.shading:          25

URxvt.font:             xft:dejavu sans mono:size=8

URxvt.scrollstyle:      plain

URxvt.loginShell:       true

URxvt.saveLines:        1024

URxvt.borderLess:       false

URxvt.jumpScroll:       true

URxvt.scrollBar:        false

URxvt.scrollColor:      white

URxvt.title:            Terminal

URxvt.color0:           #000000

URxvt.color1:           #CD0000

URxvt.color2:           #00CD00

URxvt.color3:           #CDCD00

URxvt.color4:           #1E90FF

URxvt.color5:           #CD00CD

URxvt.color6:           #00CDCD

URxvt.color7:           #E5E5E5

URxvt.color8:           #4C4C4C

URxvt.color9:           #FF0000

URxvt.color10:          #00FF00

URxvt.color11:          #FFFF00

URxvt.color12:          #4682B4

URxvt.color13:          #FF00FF

URxvt.color14:          #00FFFF

URxvt.color15:          #FFFFFF
```

----------

